# I need to know how continue using Art Cam 8 without having to reregister



## Thefoxofutah (Aug 19, 2011)

I am setting up some gerber routers for a company and they are really tight for money. They were used at one time with Art CAm 8 Everything works for me the Gerber Spooler program, But the Art Cam says it cannot find the Dongle. It is there and it is the one that has always been used with the system,, is there anything I can do besides paying for old outdated software,,,, I can understand paying for 2011 or even 2009 or 2010 software but seeing that i have been asked to find a solution to help this company get off the ground in a less than positive economy, I search for a solution; even knowing that there is not a solution would be a start. please help


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

How are these woodworking routers?


----------



## Thefoxofutah (Aug 19, 2011)

*just saying*

they are designed to cut a wide variety materials. I dont mean to disrespect your forums i just ran into it and thought i would try and be a part of something that people can share ideas and get expand their knowledge. Sorry if i offended anyone it was not my intention,,,,, THe fox:wub::wub:


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

I see, they are CNC type. The way I read this with the software part (and the new poster), I figured you were trying to fix a computer router (network) problem.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes Gerber is a brand of CNC router. As far as the artcam dongle, i don't have much experience however i'll give some general trouble shooting a shot. First, is it a usb or serial dongle. What version of windows are you using and is it up to date? are you loading the software on a new computer or a computer that the software ran on before?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Todd

ArtCaM requires a dongle to be installed together with it's drivers (normally Sentinel). You also need the product key (a set of 5 groups of 5 digit numbers) which the software will require on first use. Do you have the original CD as the drivers and product key are there?

Regards

Phil


----------

